# Where are the fish at????



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Is it me or does it seem that the surf fishing this year is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!! 

-FFM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*It depends....*

On where your're fishin at. back bays have been pretty good lately.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fishin*

The Suds have been slow this year. The bays seem to be producing if you can hit the holes, ledges and shoals. i just bought a fresh liscense and going to take the little guy out to a pond near by. Offshore has been pretty good. Went 6 for 6 on Stripers and 4 blues on the 7th.


----------

